# Very long recovery time.



## imsweetenough (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi there. Type 2 now on H3 Humulin (8 weeks in) will be adding slow release metformin and moving to maximum dose victoza. Haven't been able to exercise for a year. Does anyone else find it takes them a week to recover from intensive exercise rather than the 2 days it does for everyone else?
Currently 100 units M3 Insulin in the morning plus 1.8 Victoza. Then 60 units M3 in the evening. And this is making me fat in record time.
Consultant is performing a C-Peptide test.


----------



## picitup (Jul 14, 2022)

I was wondering - if you're still suffering after exercise - have you had a rest day or do you exercise every day? you might not be giving your body time to recover.
I'm cycling to exercise and it's taken me 3 weeks for it to be easy and not feel floored the next day, mind you, I am 63.

In between I've been completely floored and aching a lot, but then I don't go out although I really want to.

I've seen the slow adaption to exercise as partly my age and partly I had become so incredibly unfit from crushing tiredness.

Just an idea....


----------



## imsweetenough (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi, no leaving it for a week before I feel recovered enough to exercise again. This was happening before I went on insulin. Started about 2 years ago. I was redecorating the porch and just felt exhausted and never really got my mojo back.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 14, 2022)

imsweetenough said:


> Hi, no leaving it for a week before I feel recovered enough to exercise again. This was happening before I went on insulin. Started about 2 years ago. I was redecorating the porch and just felt exhausted and never really got my mojo back.


Have you had other checks for things like anaemia, low Vitamin B12.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 14, 2022)

I find my recovery is significantly slower now than it used to be but whether that's a diabetes thing or just an age thing.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 14, 2022)

And - have you had blood tests to check your thyroid function?


----------



## imsweetenough (Jul 14, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Have you had other checks for things like anaemia, low Vitamin B12.


Hi. Yes all normal.


----------



## imsweetenough (Jul 14, 2022)

trophywench said:


> And - have you had blood tests to check your thyroid function?


Hi yes thyroid all fine. The only thing that has showed up over the last 2 years was a drop in my red blood cell count but it seems to have only been a one off and when I brought the issue up with my GP a couple of months back they didn't think it was a concern.


----------



## picitup (Jul 15, 2022)

Just an 0ff-the-wall suggestion, but have you had a stroke or a TIA?  There is such a thing as Post Stroke Fatigue which you can get, even after a TIA.

Failing that, as others have said, get a blood test from the doctor and keep going back if they can't find anything.  I ended up having 3 different blood tests to eventually being diagnosed as prediabetic due to crushing tiredness.

Also have you had covid?  Long covid has been in the news a lot.

I had the tiredness for some months and it changed shape.  At first I would be working quite happily and then a switch went and I was instantly exhausted, having to lie down pretty quick.  Then it changed to being tired all the time.  I was more tired when I got up than when I went to bed.

For me, cutting out the refined sugars and exercising has helped.

Best of luck with it.

Steve


----------



## imsweetenough (Jul 19, 2022)

picitup said:


> Just an 0ff-the-wall suggestion, but have you had a stroke or a TIA?  There is such a thing as Post Stroke Fatigue which you can get, even after a TIA.
> 
> Failing that, as others have said, get a blood test from the doctor and keep going back if they can't find anything.  I ended up having 3 different blood tests to eventually being diagnosed as prediabetic due to crushing tiredness.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. I don't think I've had a stroke but y'never know. I've recently had a brain scan so it'll show up on that if I have. I have had a bleed in my eye so perhaps my veins are getting weak. I am utterly convinced I had covid in the October of 2019 and I wasn't right for months afterwards but I managed to climb up a few mountains after that period and my lungs are great. This came on after that. My consultant says my body is struggling to get used to lower sugars and I can feel a small amount of similarity in that but this is different to diabetic constant exhaustion. I don't seem to have any heart problems and whenever they check me they always tell me not to worry about my heart because it's really strong (6 foot 4). I think it's a breakdown in a chemical process and it lasts for days after exercise. Anyway, thanks for offering your thoughts. I'll certainly discuss it with my GP at my next available opportunity because it seems like I was mistaken in assuming it was just a diabetic thing.


----------



## helli (Jul 19, 2022)

I think there is a difference from normal exercise recovery and unusual exercise recovery.
Of course, if you haven’t exercised for a year, any exercise is unusual and your body will take longer to recover than if you were walking up mountains every day.
I am now in my 50s with nearly 20 years of diabetes under my belt. I exercise most days (when it is not so hot that I would melt) and have little recovery time unless I do something unusual. This hasn’t changed in the last 30+ years.


----------



## picitup (Jul 20, 2022)

helli said:


> I think there is a difference from normal exercise recovery and unusual exercise recovery.
> Of course, if you haven’t exercised for a year, any exercise is unusual and your body will take longer to recover than if you were walking up mountains every day.
> I am now in my 50s with nearly 20 years of diabetes under my belt. I exercise most days (when it is not so hot that I would melt) and have little recovery time unless I do something unusual. This hasn’t changed in the last 30+ years.


Agreed.  I've started cycling after  a year of not exercising.  I started just doing a mile a day and it floored me, spending most of the next day resting on the sofa.  Now I'm up to just over 3 miles a day and I'm achey but no longer floored.  I'm going out at 8:30pm as it's cooler then.  No mountains though!

Cheers

Steve

ps I'm 63 and my recovery is nothing like it was.  It's slowwww........


----------



## Felinia (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm 72 and find I need a day's recovery at least between my aquafit classes.  I often come back from the class, shower and fall asleep.  I aim for 2 or 3 classes a week - Mon, Wed, Fri - depending on my numerous medical appopintments!


----------



## arthurocannon (Jul 30, 2022)

imsweetenough said:


> Hi there. Type 2 now on H3 Humulin (8 weeks in) will be adding slow release metformin and moving to maximum dose victoza. Haven't been able to exercise for a year. Does anyone else find it takes them a week to recover from intensive exercise rather than the 2 days it does for everyone else?
> Currently 100 units M3 Insulin in the morning plus 1.8 Victoza. Then 60 units M3 in the evening. And this is making me fat in record time.
> Consultant is performing a C-Peptide test.


I would relax on the "intensive" exercise. You don't have to overdo it. Great cardio comes in many different forms. One great way is with an exercise bike. You can go at your own pace, and of course you can sit down on it. It's a low impact exercise and is something that is bearable. If you have room in maybe a corner of your home, you can have a bike setup there and perform your exercises there in your spare time.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2022)

I agree with @arthurocannon if the exercise level is too much then this may be the cause, try not to push it as much, with the aim to exercise again on the 2nd or 3rd day.
I did some weight and strength  training Saturday and it was hard work, I couldn't have done more on Saturday, and yesterday was a little tired and stiff but I could do it again today which is my 2nd day


----------



## picitup (Aug 21, 2022)

I've been cycling as my go-to exercise.  I was cycling every day, but now I'm up to 5 miles, I've changed it to every other day to get a rest day in.


----------

